# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  La Comisión Europea presenta el informe anual sobre las aguas de baño

## ben-amar

La Comisión Europea presenta el informe anual sobre las aguas de baño

Posted: 13 Jun 2010 10:13 AM PDT

Unas aguas de baño limpias son vitales para sectores económicos fundamentales como el turismo, así como para la vida vegetal y animal. El informe anual sobre las aguas de baño presentado por la Comisión Europea y la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente indica que el 96 % de las zonas de baño costeras y el 90 % de las de ríos y lagos cumplieron las normas mínimas en 2009. También explica dónde obtener información detallada y actualizada sobre las zonas de baño.

Janez Potočnik, Comisario de Medio Ambiente, ha declarado:

    «Durante los treinta últimos años, las legislaciones nacionales y de la UE han mejorado considerablemente la calidad de las aguas de baño europeas, pero nuestro trabajo no termina aquí. Pese a nuestro historial de una década de alta calidad, no debemos cejar en nuestros esfuerzos por mantener y mejorar lo conseguido.».

La profesora Jacqueline McGlade, Directora Ejecutiva de la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente, ha añadido:

    «Nuevas mejoras de la calidad de las aguas de baño europeas requieren el compromiso de los ciudadanos, lo que significa sobre todo descubrir y comprender la situación actual de nuestro medio ambiente y exigir aguas más limpias a las autoridades pertinentes. Nuestras herramientas de Internet proporcionan a los ciudadanos un acceso fácil a la información ambiental, así como una plataforma para comunicar sus observaciones.»

Los esfuerzos por mejorar la calidad de las aguas de baño deben considerarse en el contexto del trabajo europeo por conseguir una buena situación ecológica y ambiental de conformidad con las Directivas Marco del agua y el medio marino de la Unión Europea.
Los resultados de 2009 confirman una tendencia positiva a largo plazo

De las 20.000 zonas de baño controladas en toda la Unión Europea en 2009, los dos tercios estaban en la costa y el resto en ríos y lagos. El cumplimiento de los valores obligatorios (requisitos mínimos de calidad) en las zonas costeras subió del 80 % en 1990 al 96 % en 2009. En el caso de las aguas interiores, el aumento fue aun mayor, del 52 % al 90 %.

Entre 2008 y 2009 se produjo un leve deterioro en el número de aguas de baño que cumplían las normas mínimas, con reducciones inferiores a un punto porcentual en las zonas costeras y de tres puntos porcentuales en las zonas de baño interiores. El cumplimiento de los «valores indicativos» más estrictos entre 2008 y 2009 aumentó ligeramente, en algo menos de un punto porcentual en las zonas costeras, hasta el 89 %, pero disminuyó en algo menos de tres puntos porcentuales en las interiores, hasta el 71 %. Estas fluctuaciones anuales no se salen de lo acostumbrado en los últimos años.

Casi todas las zonas de baño costeras de Chipre, Francia, Grecia y Portugal cumplieron los valores indicativos más estrictos. Solo el 2 % de las zonas de baño costeras de la UE quedó prohibido en 2009, sobre todo en Italia. Aunque las zonas de baño interiores muestran una mayor variación en lo relativo a la calidad de las aguas, la gran mayoría de los zonas interiores de Alemania, Finlandia, Francia y Suecia también cumplió los valores indicativos.
Control de catorce Estados miembros conforme a la nueva Directiva sobre las aguas de baño

Para determinar la calidad de las aguas de baño, se controla una serie de parámetros físicos, químicos y microbiológicos respecto de los cuales establece valores obligatorios la Directiva relativa a las aguas de baño. Los Estados miembros deben cumplir estos valores obligatorios pero pueden adoptar normas más estrictas y valores indicativos no vinculantes.

En 2006 entró en vigor una nueva Directiva relativa a la gestión de la calidad de las aguas de baño que actualizó los parámetros y las disposiciones de control para adaptarlos a los nuevos conocimientos científicos. La nueva Directiva hace mayor hincapié en la difusión de información al público sobre la calidad de las zonas de baño. Aunque los Estados miembros tienen de plazo hasta 2015 para aplicar plenamente esta nueva Directiva, catorce Estados miembros (Alemania, Chipre, Dinamarca, Eslovaquia, España, Estonia, Finlandia, Hungría, Letonia, Lituania, Luxemburgo, Malta, Países Bajos y Suecia) ya efectuaron los controles de sus zonas de baño durante la temporada de 2009 con arreglo a los parámetros de la nueva Directiva.

Descarga el informe completo.

Fuente.- Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente.

google_ad_client = "pub-9954009205700144"; google_ad_slot = "0305785559"; google_ad_width = 468; google_ad_height = 60;
Etiquetas: UE

----------

